# Golden Eagle info



## blang (Nov 1, 2007)

I have an old Golden Eagle Hawk.
Is there somewhere I can find the specs on this bow - draw length, min/max draw weight, letoff etc.

I have not been able to find any info on Golden Eagle on the web.

Thanks


----------



## ccoburn33 (Jun 19, 2006)

*A possibility*

Just a shot in the dark, but Golden Eagle was part of North American Archery Group before Golden Eagle went away which also inlcuded Bear, Jennings, Satellite Archery, etc. You may be able to contact Bear Archery and see what info they can give you on any Golden Eagle specs, parts etc or possibly better contact info.


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

I haven't been able to find any info on my GE Hawk, either. I picked it up from a buddy several years back and don't have any specs to go with.


----------



## blang (Nov 1, 2007)

*thanks*

I will check with Bear and see what they have. Unfortunately, my bow is older than what this website shows. I am not sure, but guessing the bow is about 10 years old.


----------



## Howattman54 (Mar 19, 2006)

*Golden Eagle Hawk*

Well what do you know.....I just happen to have an old Golden Eagle catalog right here in front of me. 

Golden Eagle was part of the Coleman Company back in the 1980's. Assuming this is the era your Hawk is from, here are the specs:

Hawk "E" (round wheel version)
Draw lengths from 24" to 34" 
Draw weights from 25# to 80#
50% letoff
Mass weight 4 pounds 8 ounces
Bow string length 39"
Axle to axle length 45"

Hawk "Cam"
Draw lengths from 28" to 34" 
Draw weights from 45# to 80#
50% letoff
Mass weight 4 pounds 8 ounces
Bow string length 39"
Axle to axle length 45"

PM me your email address and I'll send you a scan of the pages.

Howattman


----------

